

Show HN: Made a video for my startup, with zero budget in 3 hours - waldr
http://beta.plan.nr/

======
wakoumel
I have to agree with jsavimbi. Great job on gettng something out quickly, but
I couldn't tell what the app does after starting to watch the video. The only
thing I have to add is how small the video was, I couldn't tell what was
supposed to be on the screen at all; clarity beats being clever i.e. make the
video front and centre rather than embedded in the monitor if it means the
screen is too small to read.

By the way, what did you use to throw the video together?

~~~
waldr
Thanks - size is definitely an issue. I used jing and exported / converted the
swf into a demo copy of final cut. Then I edited the scenes together and
looped a free guitar sample.

Appreciate the feedback

------
adotify
The video is a bit small, and the music is really annoying, but fair play to
you sir..

something like that life on facebook video
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCUCZCBso_w>) would probably be quite a good
way to present the life story use case for the product... what does it
actually do?

------
waldr
Hey - not at all thats really useful feedback!

I know it needs a lot of work, and I struggled to find a track. It needs a
story element. At the moment I just wanted something to show the process of
making a plan.

The link you provided is really useful - I'll start working on the next
iteration.

------
waldr
Needed to make a video as quickly as possible to get our new homepage up.
Would love to hear any feedback, and any tips on the next iteration which
needs a bit more of a story! (than an edited screencast)

------
jsavimbi
The good the bad and the ugly:

The Good: you made a video for your app. That's a lot more than most people do
and you know you have to iterate. At least you're being realistic.

The bad: you made it as quickly as possible. Honestly, I could barely watch.
The music was too loud and distracting from the content. There appeared to be
no structure to the video. What does this app do? Why am I using it? Show me a
use case, not a fast-moving screen capture of someone using an app without an
explanation of what they're trying to accomplish and how they're doing it via
your app. Present problem, solution, success. Reward the viewer with an "aha"
moment.

The ugly: that music was awful and intrusive. Watch the brand recognition
video going around
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=N...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=N4t3-__3MA0))
and you'll notice two things: the very clear, pausing voice of the child with
a mellow, low-volume soundtrack running in the background. It humanizes the
pitch, almost making the viewer imagine themselves in the room while the child
is talking. it's human, it's real. Yours sounded like an air show video from
the History Channel with a bunch of high-power guitar riffs running in the
background.

Hope I'm not being too negative.

~~~
waldr
Hey - not at all thats really useful feedback! I know it needs a lot of work,
and I struggled to find a track. It needs a story element. At the moment I
just wanted something to show the process of making a plan. The link you
provided is really useful - I'll start working on the next iteration.

~~~
jsavimbi
You're welcome. I know it's hard to do so I appreciate you sharing it. Let me
know when you have another iteration ready.

